# METROLEC no longer supports Boston Police in planned events



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

METROLEC no longer supports Boston Police in planned events


“This is scary that Boston is losing these resources that have been vital in keeping our community safe,” Former Boston Police Chief Dan Linskey said.




www.boston25news.com


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Solid call! 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## R2D2 (Dec 13, 2013)

If the public doesn’t want “less than lethal” tools deployed then just go back to the 60’s and break out the hats and bats. Or just let Boston become Portland or Seattle. 
Off topic but because Boston has their own academy can officers go elsewhere in MA?


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Every police agency in the Commonwealth should do the same until those ridiculous restrictions are lifted.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

R2D2 said:


> Off topic but because Boston has their own academy can officers go elsewhere in MA?


Yes, the Boston Police Academy is MPTC authorized, so the training is a regular full time academy statewide. BPD officers can laterally transfer to any other CS department (excluding MSP) or apply to any non-CS town.
The problem is the golden handcuffs. Going just about anywhere else means a significant pay-cut, although being able to move out of the city lessens the blow a little bit.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

R2D2 said:


> If the public doesn’t want “less than lethal” tools deployed then just go back to the 60’s and break out the hats and bats. Or just let Boston become Portland or Seattle.
> Off topic but because Boston has their own academy can officers go elsewhere in MA?


Yeah but very few people within the department ever leave. I’ve only know a few who have left and that was for federal jobs, one at the ATF and I believe another for a USMS. 

I’ve known plenty of guys who have gotten on, then eventually MSP makes their way around to them and they decline. It’s a great job, great benefits, but like this article is illustrating, times have gotten more difficult for us... as if it wasn’t a challenge to begin with.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

DPH1992 said:


> Yeah but very few people within the department ever leave. I’ve only know a few who have left and that was for federal jobs, one at the ATF and I believe another for a USMS.
> 
> I’ve known plenty of guys who have gotten on, then eventually MSP makes their way around to them and they decline. It’s a great job, great benefits, but like this article is illustrating, times have gotten more difficult for us... as if it wasn’t a challenge to begin with.


I do know of one going very soon from BPD lateraling to a suburban department, which ironically is part of MetroLEC. But it is rare.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Bloodhound said:


> I do know of one going very soon from BPD lateraling to a suburban department, which ironically is part of MetroLEC. But it is rare.


Really? Wow that’s a new one.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Never ever in a couple decades have I ever heard Boston use METROLEC's resources. 

BPD has made some seriously dangerous demands... like Evan's ordering MSP to stand down from assisting while their officers were screaming for help. 
A seasoned officer reminded them ever politely that MSP doesn't take orders from Boston PD's political gems. 😁 

This recent decree would likely be why the MSP Col recently announced that MSP will always be there to back Boston's rank and file. It's not their fault the City and brass have gone hard left and the troopers will not forsake them.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I have to agree with the Westwood Police Chief. With the overly trained and highly skilled City Council calling the shots, this new "RULE" could be a mine field for anyone going into the city and do we really need to see any more insane law suits? And there WOULD be law suits. Hell, if someone shoots a cop and gets shot in return, he/she or estate signs up a lawyer within 24 hours. I can't see it as abandoning the BPD Rank and File (And God Bless the Col. for his stand), I see it as hands have been tied and it could be more dangerous to go in with those hands tied than to stay out. Not for the Boston Cops though. Well, when City Hall is under siege and the councilors are screaming, "WHY AREN'T YOU HELPING US?" In formed people will know.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Kilvinsky said:


> I have to agree with the Westwood Police Chief. With the overly trained and highly skilled City Council calling the shots, this new "RULE" could be a mine field for anyone going into the city and do we really need to see any more insane law suits? And there WOULD be law suits. Hell, if someone shoots a cop and gets shot in return, he/she or estate signs up a lawyer within 24 hours. I can't see it as abandoning the BPD Rank and File (And God Bless the Col. for his stand), I see it as hands have been tied and it could be more dangerous to go in with those hands tied than to stay out. Not for the Boston Cops though. Well, when City Hall is under siege and the councilors are screaming, "WHY AREN'T YOU HELPING US?" In formed people will know.


You gotta remember MSP is stationed in the City and work side by side with Boston's officers. Westwood doesn't.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Sooty said:


> You gotta remember MSP is stationed in the City and work side by side with Boston's officers. Westwood doesn't.


Evans was the one who was pushing really hard to get them out of Logan completely to have us take it over. Anything negative Evans ever had to say about MSP was related to Logan or the Seaport, so I think that’s what you might be referring to. He didn’t like how they’d show up to regular run of the mill calls in the Seaport area and to be perfectly honest, sure I’m biased, I don’t either. 

I don’t think we’ll ever take Logan over unless hell completely freezes over though.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Sooty said:


> Never ever in a couple decades have I ever heard Boston use METROLEC's resources.


At nearly every large event, for example the Marathon, Patriots/Red Sox parades etc, MetroLEC has been deployed to assist, including all "demonstrations" (riots) in 2020.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The mayor's directives are only focused on police response to violent protected class riots and protests. Which is why everybody should tell her to get fucked, including BPD. If there was an oath keeper or 3% rally, she would break out the Bearcats and reauthorize the FN 303.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Bloodhound said:


> At nearly every large event, for example the Marathon, Patriots/Red Sox parades etc, MetroLEC has been deployed to assist, including all "demonstrations" (riots) in 2020.


News to me - I never saw them.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

DPH1992 said:


> Evans was the one who was pushing really hard to get them out of Logan completely to have us take it over. Anything negative Evans ever had to say about MSP was related to Logan or the Seaport, so I think that’s what you might be referring to. He didn’t like how they’d show up to regular run of the mill calls in the Seaport area and to be perfectly honest, sure I’m biased, I don’t either.
> 
> I don’t think we’ll ever take Logan over unless hell completely freezes over though.


Evens "ordered" MSP to clear and stand down while overrun BPD officers were screaming on the radios for help at some concert on City Hall Plaza. 
"State received, we'll take that under advisement while our troopers respond to your officers asking for anyone to help. " 😁 😇 😈


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Sooty said:


> Evens "ordered" MSP to clear and stand down while overrun BPD officers were screaming on the radios for help at some concert on City Hall Plaza.
> "State received, we'll take that under advisement while our troopers respond to your officers asking for anyone to help. " 😁 😇 😈


Okay a concert with a mass gathering is not the same as an A&B at some high rise in the Seaport. We’re more than capable of handling calls like that on our own without the MSP.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

DPH1992 said:


> Okay a concert with a mass gathering is not the same as an A&B at some high rise in the Seaport. We’re more than capable of handling calls like that on our own without the MSP.


No kidding. 
And nobody is saying otherwise... but when officers are getting their asses beat, regardless of agency, the others show up, cushy command staff politics be damned .


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Metrolec responded to the code 99 at Rotch Field last year. The Rook was used by the negotiators to make contact with the suspect.
Pretty rare for them to activate for a code 99 but they have been at a lot of the planned deployments


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Sooty said:


> No kidding.
> And nobody is saying otherwise... but when officers are getting their asses beat, regardless of agency, the others show up, cushy command staff politics be damned .


I’m not saying I have a problem with any outside agencies helping during mass gathering events, we all welcome the help there. 

I would just like to see them not in the Seaport anymore for calls that are very easily handled by the city. I could see it changing soon depending who takes over after Baker. As it stands now the department can yell all we want about it, but the state is just going to shoot that down any day of the week, like they have been even before Evans started fighting for it.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

DPH1992 said:


> I’m not saying I have a problem with any outside agencies helping during mass gathering events, we all welcome the help there.
> 
> I would just like to see them not in the Seaport anymore for calls that are very easily handled by the city. I could see it changing soon depending who takes over after Baker. As it stands now the department can yell all we want about it, but the state is just going to shoot that down any day of the week, like they have been even before Evans started fighting for it.


Someone very wise here once used the ugly duckling / golden egg laying goose comparison to explain the policing situation at the Seaport. 
It was on point. 

That has nothing to do, however, with BPD brass leaving their officers out to dry when they're getting beaten by violent mobs.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Sooty said:


> Someone very wise here once used the ugly duckling / golden egg laying goose comparison to explain the policing situation at the Seaport.
> It was on point.
> 
> That has nothing to do, however, with BPD brass leaving their officers out to dry when they're getting beaten by violent mobs.


It’s not the brass of BPD.. it’s City Hall. I can assure you, there isn’t a single soul in the department who agrees with what the city enacted last year.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Fuck the City, fuck the Kings guards, fuck the mayor. These idiots have gone full retard since the Marathon Bombing. No long rifles on patrol, no more school police, no more SPO's. Aside from William Gross, the ass-licking brass gave the lib-tards everything they wanted,


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm still betting on Wu being a one term mayor. I could definitely be way off, but it's not looking good for her as I sit in my suburban home and thank God for it.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Kilvinsky said:


> I'm still betting on Wu being a one term mayor. I could definitely be way off, but it's not looking good for her as I sit in my suburban home and thank God for it.


A little birdie told me that Boston EMS has been to the Wu manse on more than one occasion for “panic attacks”.

She’s in beyond way over her head.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I liked Roy's post, but it was insensitive, so I SHOULD reverse my like, but I feel that would be insincere.


----------

